# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  What one book would you give to a congressman who supports bailouts?

## rajibo

My congressman, Joe Sestak, is not going to change his mind on this bailout bill.  

If you were going to give your congressman one book in the hope that he would read it, suddenly get it, and deliver the guilt that should accompany what he has done, what would it be?

I'm thinking Creature From Jeckyl Island or something from Murray Rothbard.

I would want his reaction to be this ------->

Then this ---------------------------------------->

But not this ------------------------------------->

----------


## bunklocoempire

Phone book swiftly across their greasy jowls?

The Bible highlighted, where God warns against dishonest weights and measures.



Bunkloco

----------


## ihsv

The Communist Manifesto wrapped in C4

----------


## Grimnir Wotansvolk

The Road to Serfdom

with a polaroid of my ball-sack nonchalantly placed inside the back cover.

----------


## yongrel

Hop On Pop.

----------


## nodope0695

The Lorax

----------


## billjarrett

Something along the lines of http://www.amazon.com/Scholastic-Pre...2950849&sr=8-1 ?

----------


## freelance

> Something along the lines of http://www.amazon.com/Scholastic-Pre...2950849&sr=8-1 ?


Hilarious. I was thinking Dr. Seuss. 

Seriously, I would send them _Full Faith and Credit_. It's kind of a Cliff Notes version of _Atlas Shrugged,_ which is probably my favorite novel of all times.

----------


## Razmear

Suicide For Dummies

----------


## LibertyEagle

Basic Math for Dummies.

----------


## Freedom 4 all

How to find a New Job

----------


## The_Orlonater

America's Great Depression or Economics In One Lesson.

I like what LibertyEagle said too.

----------


## tuckessee

Most politicians are too shallow to read much. Those that do read are unlikely to bother reading a book recommended by a "nobody"

Keep it simple. Send them a copy of Davy Crockett's "Not Yours to Give" pamphlet.

----------


## Mini-Me

> The Law by Frederic Bastiat





> Most politicians are too shallow to read much. Those that do read are unlikely to bother reading a book recommended by a "nobody"
> 
> Keep it simple. Send them a copy of Davy Crockett's "Not Yours to Give" pamphlet.


For what it's worth, I think these are the best two suggestions, for the reason tuckessee mentioned.   "Not Yours to Give" should be short enough for even the most impatient of people to get through, and it makes its point very well.  "The Law" is also very powerful, and it's more of a booklet than an actual book.

----------


## pacelli

Don't waste your money giving them something that they'll never read.

----------


## bkreigh

Congressman for Dummies

----------


## RCA

> Hilarious. I was thinking Dr. Seuss. 
> 
> Seriously, I would send them _Full Faith and Credit_. It's kind of a Cliff Notes version of _Atlas Shrugged,_ which is probably my favorite novel of all times.


Which Full Faith and Credit are you referring to?

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw...credit&x=0&y=0

----------


## Mahkato

If it's a state legislator, there's probably a better chance that he or she is actually a normal person. This might be a good choice:

----------


## Munier1

Give them a copy of the federal budget they are creating.  Yeah, the one that already stretches from here to the moon.  I wonder how many pages a bailout-augmented budget would consume.

----------


## amy31416

I'd just throw the book at 'em. 

The title doesn't matter so much.

----------


## coyote_sprit

Suicide is the Answer.

----------

